# My first cover letter



## Maxx640 (May 11, 2008)

Hello,

I tried the search function but didn't find anything, so if someone has all ready asked this question, you can flame me.

I would like to start sending unsolicited photos to a few local magazines to start getting my name around the area. Nothing big. I tried to search what to put in the cover letter but didn't find much, apparently it is very important to catch the editor's attention. Could somebody give me the major guidelines to what to put in the letter? I don't really know how to start.

Secondly, is that the proper way to do it? I mean, is there even the slightest chance I have a little photo published (even for free) or do the magazines have the assigned photographers only?

At last, do magazines still take slides, or should I go digital to have any hope? Is it maybe a way to distinguish myself from others?

Max


----------



## henkelphoto (May 11, 2008)

Max, 

You'd be better off contacting the magazines in person before sending them any unsolicited photos. Due to copywrite problems and lawsuits, many magazine and book publishers just, at best, return your stuff unlooked at and at worst, toss unsolicited stuff in the trash.

Take some time to find out who looks at the photos, i.e. photo editor, managing editor, etc., and call for an interview. Bring a portfolio of your stuff and tell them that you'd like to submit occasionally. They will tell you whether they accept photos at that time and may save you a lot of trouble. 

Most publishing these days will only take hi-res digital images, although if you have something very unusual, they might accept transparencies. 

Jerry


----------

